# SPAM: 84 Schwinn Sierra



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

Ever feel like you are betraying a bike by selling it right after you got it? That is sorta how I feel because I have had this thing literally a week and a half. As much as I always wanted an old-school mountain bike, I have been wanting a single speed coaster brake cruiser even more. Well, that bike just found its way into my possession, so I am forced to get rid of the excess.

Please see ad number 102594 for more details.

I would also appreciate input on my $225 asking price. If it is too high, please let me know. If that bike is worth more, don't tell me, just scoop it up and relish in the awesome deal you just got. Thanks.
---Aaron


----------



## rocketman58 (May 31, 2006)

*Well...*

for the right person, maybe $175. Most people, maybe $60 if you are lucky. The bike went for a little over $300 new. It lacks all the features people want now days (like suspension). Most people would probably pick a bike from Walmart first. This bike as no sealed bearings, so everything needs to be repacked every so often. The brakes do little more than slow you down - maybe modern brake pads may help. This is before index shifting - most riders probably couldn't figure out how to shift right. the rear "freewheel" is 5 speed, and replacements are hard to find.

My 18" 1983 High Sierra was a great bike. Comfortable, good handling, indestructable (it got a scratch on the pedal, I spent a week in the hospital and am partially disabled now). If this was an 18" frame, I might give you $50, just for the old memories.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

i just tried to sell that frame on feebay last week. if it's any indication of value i got no bids with a starting price of $35. :incazzato:


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

rocketman58 said:


> for the right person, maybe $175. Most people, maybe $60 if you are lucky. The bike went for a little over $300 new. It lacks all the features people want now days (like suspension). Most people would probably pick a bike from Walmart first. This bike as no sealed bearings, so everything needs to be repacked every so often. The brakes do little more than slow you down - maybe modern brake pads may help. This is before index shifting - most riders probably couldn't figure out how to shift right. the rear "freewheel" is 5 speed, and replacements are hard to find.
> 
> My 18" 1983 High Sierra was a great bike. Comfortable, good handling, indestructable (it got a scratch on the pedal, I spent a week in the hospital and am partially disabled now). If this was an 18" frame, I might give you $50, just for the old memories.


You make it sound like no suspension and non-indexing shifters are a bad thing. I admit this is not the most desirable bike like other brands, but it is still a nice example of an early mountain bike. I priced it at $225 with the intention of being bargained down. In fact, I just listed it on my local craigslist for $150. $60 is just silly.

I probably got a little excited when I saw a bike in my size with bullmoose bars. I have always wanted a vintage mountain bike, but I know I paid too much for the bike considering what I usually can buy nice older mountain bikes for. If I can't get at least $125 for it, I will probably just keep it. It will make a fine first submission to my private museum/collection. One day I wish to have a metal building set up as a museum/shop. There will be 2 levels of bikes along 3 walls with the last wall housing a workbench and repair stand with all my tools.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

The High Sierra wasn't a bad bike at all. A mid-line mtn bike that was representative of its era. I don't have the exact amount handy, but it was more than $300. I know that most people don't want such a bike, but this is the retro forum and our bikes are in general, stuff that other people aren't interested in. If huge number were interested in a 1994 Fat Chance, Fat would still be in business making bikes that haven't changed in 12 years.

So if you were to sell, do so in a place where people who are interested in vintage stuff would see it. Hey, Craig's list doesn't charge, so let it run a while. I'm not interested in the bike in that it's too big for me, but one day I might like to pick up such a bike. The '84 High Sierra was my first mtb and I can see that the parts look original, so be patient, you'll get something for it.

Penguin


----------



## rocketman58 (May 31, 2006)

*not what I was trying to say...*



bikerboy said:


> You make it sound like no suspension and non-indexing shifters are a bad thing. I admit this is not the most desirable bike like other brands, but it is still a nice example of an early mountain bike. I priced it at $225 with the intention of being bargained down. In fact, I just listed it on my local craigslist for $150. $60 is just silly.
> 
> I probably got a little excited when I saw a bike in my size with bullmoose bars. I have always wanted a vintage mountain bike, but I know I paid too much for the bike considering what I usually can buy nice older mountain bikes for. If I can't get at least $125 for it, I will probably just keep it. It will make a fine first submission to my private museum/collection. One day I wish to have a metal building set up as a museum/shop. There will be 2 levels of bikes along 3 walls with the last wall housing a workbench and repair stand with all my tools.


Good for you, if you want to start a museum! It is nice to see someone still interseted in the history of this wonderful machine. I don't need a musem, as I am a living one. My High sierra was my 3rd MTB. I was riding MTBs throughout the San Gabrial Mountains back in the late 1970s. I built my first two MTBs from old cruiser and 26" BMX frames. I purchased the High Sierra the first year it came out. It was my first "real" MTB. I only remember paying around $300 new, but I had a friend who owned a bike shop so I'm sure I got a discount.

I too sometimes long for many of the "vintage" MTBs I had over the years. I wish I still had my old Ritchey. It was a beautifully crafted fillet brazed work of art. I raced it in the 1st Desert to the Sea 150 mile off road race many years ago. But, I probably could not ride it anymore except short trips on pavement.

Too many injuries forced me to give up MTB riding for a while until the Flex Stem came out, and then suspension forks. I can't ride anything without suspension any more. I still have a hardtail, but it has a Thud-Buster post and a 120mm Manatou fork. Even my "road bike" (a modified Ti hardtail MTB) has a suspension fork. On my bikes you will find: Thumb shifters (one in friction mode), square tapper BBs, bottom swing front deraileurs, cold forged 110/74 cranks, an Avid micro adaptor, 16 and 15 degree sweep flat bars, and a 1st generation Avocet computer.

The bikes I have ridden over the years include the High Sierra, a Cimmeron, the Ritchey, a 24" rear wheeled Cannondale with full XC Pro and roller cams. the original Bridgestone MB1 with drop bars, and too many more to list. Vintage bikes are cool from a historical perspective. But, if you have grown up riding more modern equipment, you might be in for a surprise when you venture off road on one. I remember those old days and many of the short comings of those older bikes, and how beat up I would be after a long ride.

What I was trying to say was that there are very few people who can appreciate the historical or sentimental value of your High Sierra. The average person would not be interested enough to fork out the cash. It would most likely take you a long time to find a person willing to pay your $200 asking price. As for me, it is a nice museum piece, but something I just don't have room for. It is nice to look at but unrideable for me... So to me, it is worth about $60 on a good day. I'd rather see someone else get some use out of it. I'm very glad you like it as much as you do.


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

rocketman58 said:


> Good for you, if you want to start a museum! It is nice to see someone still interseted in the history of this wonderful machine. I don't need a musem, as I am a living one. My High sierra was my 3rd MTB. I was riding MTBs throughout the San Gabrial Mountains back in the late 1970s. I built my first two MTBs from old cruiser and 26" BMX frames. I purchased the High Sierra the first year it came out. It was my first "real" MTB. I only remember paying around $300 new, but I had a friend who owned a bike shop so I'm sure I got a discount.
> 
> I too sometimes long for many of the "vintage" MTBs I had over the years. I wish I still had my old Ritchey. It was a beautifully crafted fillet brazed work of art. I raced it in the 1st Desert to the Sea 150 mile off road race many years ago. But, I probably could not ride it anymore except short trips on pavement.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I misunderstood what you were saying. I figured most anybody on this forum wouldn't need to justify riding a bike without suspension or indexed gears. Now that you clarified yourself, I see what you are saying.

I surely was overzealous in buying the bike considering what I paid, so I am a little more sensitive to the price I am willing to sell it for. Fortunately, I am in no hurry to get rid of it. I buy and resell bikes on Craigslist, usually 3-5 a week, so I have recouped the cost of this bike in the others that I have sold, so thankfully I don't need the money. It is just something I do on the side of my bike shop job to help make ends meet.

I do appreciate the discussion (heck it pushes this thread back to the top of the list for others to hopefully see). As it stands now, I am definately willing to negotiate on price in case anybody else is interested.


----------



## leightonwalter (Dec 25, 2006)

*still interested in selling that '84 Schwinn High Sierra?*

[now-irrelevant post deleted]


----------



## bikerboy (Jan 13, 2004)

I sold it quite some time ago. A fellow MTBR'er bought it and is hopefully still enjoying it.


----------



## leightonwalter (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks in any case.
L.


----------



## leightonwalter (Dec 25, 2006)

*a thought*

Bikerboy,

I've been thinking about your (former) old Schwinn and had an idea: "A fellow MTBR'er bought it and is hopefully still enjoying it," you wrote. Well, there's a chance that they got it and it wasn't right, or now they want a full-suspension whatever, etc.

So if you wouldn't mind and still had the other person's contact information, please forward my email ([email protected]) to them. I've been digging around this forum and others looking for an extra-large Sierra and yours is/was the only one I've found that was the right size and condition. I'm definitely motivated.

If you no longer have the buyer's information or would rather not forward my information, however, that's fine. I just thought I'd suggest it.

All the best, and Happy New Year.
L.


----------



## 82Sidewinder (Jun 28, 2006)

leightonwalter said:


> Bikerboy,
> 
> I've been thinking about your (former) old Schwinn and had an idea: "A fellow MTBR'er bought it and is hopefully still enjoying it," you wrote. Well, there's a chance that they got it and it wasn't right, or now they want a full-suspension whatever, etc.
> 
> ...


 I purchased the '84 High Sierra from Bikerboy back in June, but I'm not looking to sell it. Sorry to hear about your Sierra being stolen. They are great riding bikes and their geometry seems to fit me better than many other bikes I have ridden over the years. My daily riders are an '84 Sierra (pictured) and an '85 High Sierra, both 23". The High Sierra I purchased from Bikerboy is going to be restored, as I'm currently having decals made for it.

I wish I could help you out. I would suggest keeping an eye on the MTBR classifieds, Ebay, Craigs List and the Schwinn Forums. These bikes do turn up and typically sell for reasonable prices. The '84 Sierra in the attached picture was an Ebay find for $60, but it arrived with a non-original junk wheelset and a destroyed rear derailleur. I added a vintage set of Araya RM-20's with Suzue high flange sealed hubs that roll very smoothly and a Suntour VX touring derailleur. My '85 High Sierra was bought on Ebay as a frame only and I built it up using the parts from an '87 Sierra that had a very small 17/18" frame. Just FYI, the Sierra and High Sierra appear to have the same basic geometry and from '84 - '87.

If I come across anything, I'll pass it along to you. Good luck and Happy New Year!

Craig


----------



## leightonwalter (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks much in any case, nice bike. I do have a line on a 23" Sierra frame out west, it's in bad shape and needs a repaint, so I could well be in the market for decals if you get some made up. Keep me in mind, and if you see any other big mid-'80s Sierras around, definitely let me know. All the best, L.


----------



## leightonwalter (Dec 25, 2006)

One last quick request, and I'll let you continue with your ride: Would you mind measuring the size of the frame of the Sierra shown in the picture? There are various numbers being thrown around by potential sellers, and I'd like to make sure I'm getting the largest possible frame. What I'd like to get if possible is:

1. The seat post length from the center of the bottom bracket to the top of the top tube (this is the most common way people have of giving the frame size, and some have said that this was Schwinn's way of measuring them), 
2. The length of the head tube -- from the bottom of the top race to the top of the bottom race. Basically the frame's head-tube length, ignoring the headset.

Thanks in advance. L.


----------

